# N-large 2 by Prolab



## recess (Feb 28, 2005)

I was given a 10lb bucket of this stuff. Here is the breakdown:

4 scoops per serving
600 cal
86 carbs
28 sugar
52 protien

I was wondering how I could incorporate this into my next cycle. Should I break it down into smaller servings and take it with meals? Use during the day only? Post workout? Thanks


----------



## max lift (Feb 28, 2005)

What I do is take 2 scoops after my workout and 2 scoops right before bed I find that all 4 at one time make me feel bloted and I think that the body can ony process so much at a time, why not feed it more spread out , I am not taking that brand but I think thay are all similar.


----------



## recess (Feb 28, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> What I do is take 2 scoops after my workout and 2 scoops right before bed I find that all 4 at one time make me feel bloted and I think that the body can ony process so much at a time, why not feed it more spread out , I am not taking that brand but I think thay are all similar.


 
What I was worried about was the amount of carbs. Although the majority do not appear to be from sugars - that is still a bunch.


----------



## Bizarro (Feb 28, 2005)

I recommend this AFTER a workout when sugars are OK but thats it....too many sugar carbs dude...


----------



## recess (Feb 28, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> I think that the body can ony process so much at a time,



Any idea how much protien the body can handle at a time?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 28, 2005)

recess said:
			
		

> Any idea how much protien the body can handle at a time?




it is very debatable......no one really knows....the general consensus is like around 50


----------



## max lift (Feb 28, 2005)

I read somware (sorry dont have the artical anymore) that 30g in one sitting is average when dealing with liquids as thay digest so fast now I am shure that that verys from person to person, and if on the juice I would think that you can handle more,
This is what I was lead to belive mabie somone on here can add to this or correct me if I am wrong,


----------



## max lift (Feb 28, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> it is very debatable......no one really knows....the general consensus is like around 50


 
  LOL I guess I type too slow,


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 28, 2005)

hows it taste


----------



## recess (Mar 1, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> hows it taste



It tastes pretty damn good. I used it before, but in full servings. It put weight on me fast, but I was not on juice then.


----------

